# My MSPaint "Art"



## Carrion (May 1, 2008)

They are no Mona Lisa, but damn fun to make and look at:


----------



## Desecrated (May 1, 2008)

Abstract art


----------



## Splees (May 1, 2008)

oh man that's a lot cooler than the stuff I've done with MSPaint. very cool stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 1, 2008)

1st and 4th are cool man


----------



## abyss258 (May 2, 2008)

3rd one reminds me of Snake Way from Dragonball Z 

Too bad I couldn't find a picture of it.


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 2, 2008)

haha. totally not what i expected. All the shit i saw people do on MSpaint back in the day was crudely drawn naked people with profanities and bad punch lines.


----------



## Ibanezplayer552 (May 2, 2008)

i need to do soem acid then ill check these out. haha


----------



## halsinden (May 2, 2008)

i like the top one.

have you seen that time-lapse video with screen captures of this dude making a picture of a car using MS paint? it's SO good.

H


----------



## Shawn (May 9, 2008)

Pretty trippy artwork. Nice job!


----------

